# Youtube Funnies



## Michael. (May 31, 2014)

.





.

*Click Here*

http://www.youtube.com/embed/78RrsepkQKA?rel=0

.
​


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

My dad always said that was what you read after you did it wrong.


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2014)

My apologies..these are not quite "Funnies".


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Phantom (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_7WgoUke7g


----------



## Phantom (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8xiy1JZbNk


----------



## Michael. (Jun 2, 2014)

.



Darren Simpson from South Africa calls the dealership 
saying his car only runs during the daytime. 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/JMJhOSdxQVg

.​


----------



## kcvet (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Michael. (Jun 4, 2014)

.

The most talented trick-shot specialists 
brought together in Rio




http://www.youtube.com/embed/jcdyNU08uD4

.​


----------



## Michael. (Jun 5, 2014)

.

African Funny
.
https://www.youtube.com/embed/1LCj26Hy3JA

.​


----------



## Michael. (Jun 9, 2014)

.



*More pictures from that well known store
*

http://www.youtube.com/embed/dVrt3G-CxSA

.​


----------



## Michael. (Jun 9, 2014)

.
*The Best Trained Dog
*
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/KrV-kXI3cR8

.​


----------



## Michael. (Jun 12, 2014)

.

Man shaving in car wing mirror unaware that behind the dark windows he is under observation by the occupants.

(Probably an Arab country)
.
http://www.youtube.com/embed/tPObnueVJWc
.


----------



## Michael. (Jun 17, 2014)

.
*The Dancing Bats

*
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/Ce_v8l4ie0Y

.
​


----------



## Michael. (Jun 27, 2014)

.*
Dubai Police Cars
*Do not try to outrun the police in Dubai.



Click here for Video
http://www.youtube.com/embed/SCmsenV_09s

.​


----------



## Michael. (Jul 5, 2014)

.

Doing the rounds again.
.

*Complaint to ASDA
*
http://www.youtube.com/embed/J1FI98xbYu0

.​


----------



## Michael. (Jul 7, 2014)

.
*Dramatic rescue of bear cubs trapped in rubbish bin*
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/W6p2onuGlpo
.​


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2014)

*Greatest Russian Dashcam Video Ever?*


----------



## Michael. (Sep 4, 2014)

*The Talad Rom Hub market*

.

It looks like any other fresh food market in Thailand, but, the Talad Rom Hub market, which means 
"the closed umbrella market", is built on a railway track that sees eight trains a day.

*When the train warning siren goes off, those on the tracks have three minutes to clear the way.*


http://www.youtube.com/embed/KRVaGV47C8I


.


----------

